
Google WiFi - tonyhb
https://madeby.google.com/wifi
======
tabeth
I did a quick search for Privacy and didn't see anything mentioned. A router
wouldn't inherently store your information (packets sent and received) and
send it to a third party (this would be hard to do so without you knowing
anyway), but it was worth a mention (this connects with Google OnHub, so I'm
not sure if that's a point of weakness, in terms of privacy).

